# Foreigner: What a hilariously awful band.



## Hooligan Dan (Aug 29, 2009)

Tonight was our city's annual Rock the Square fundraiser. And like years past they brought in a washed-up band for the city's richest to enjoy while under the influence of copious amounts of local wine. Last year it was the Doobie Brothers(a good show), the year before was Kenny Loggins(equally as laughingly awful). Of course being the a photographer for the only paper in town i was there front and center(though I wish I hadn't been for this particular event). I was right at the stage for a bit but being as I was surrounded by hordes of drunk cougars I backed off a little. 

We are only running one shot so i stuck with covering the singer in both the close ups and wide shots. 

I couldn't stop laughing at the performers on stage.


----------



## ocular (Aug 29, 2009)

Scary man. Hopefully you used #5 for the paper lol.


----------



## epp_b (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, you got some great shots despite not enjoying the music!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 29, 2009)

Some of the nicer band shots I've seen.  Sorry you didn't enjoy the show.   I used to like Foreigner a lot...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2009)

I used to LOVE Foreigner's music--but that was in 1978 to 1981...LOL. Your photos look pretty decent technically. This brings up a Lou Gramm story. He  was the former lead vocalist for Foreigner for those who don;t know. Back when Kathie Lee Gifford was on with Regis Philbin, their morning show had Lou Gramm on as a  guest. He was there promoting something, which I think was a 1991 re-release of I Want To Know What Love Is for some movie soundtrack or something like that...anyway...

Well, Kathie Lee asked him to sing his song, and she said, "I sing a little bit too." At that time, she was (in)famous for having a big Christmas party where she'd invite a bunch of B-list celebs and she'd sing Christmas carols,and she'd yak about it every day on the show for a week post-Christmas.

After she said, "I sing a little bit too," Gramm looked Kathie Lee right in the eye and said, "Oh, do you sing too? I didn't know that."

She was crestfallen. It looked like she had been hit over the head with a 2x4.


----------



## Big (Aug 29, 2009)

You may think they suck now but listen to their albums (maybe you have). They were really good IMO. It's hard to sound as good as they did when they were hot 20 years ago whether it be Foreigner or any other band. Just look at Guns n Roses, they don't sound nearly as good as they did years ago. AC/DC is still rockin it though!


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll clarify; they sounded fine. They played their instruments well and the singer hit all the right notes. But I just can't stand that brand of rock(70's rock and 80's hair bands) or the over 40 singers with long hair who think they're still teenagers.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2009)

"Here I am, stuck in Lodi again..."

CCR.


----------



## polymoog (Aug 30, 2009)

Great shots  I felt a little bit like you did, when Alanna Myles came to our town, I couldn't really see what the fuss was about but everyone was so happy she came, and singing along to all her songs ... if you like country, of course she's up there with the best (or was at the time) but if it's not your cup of tea you don't appreciate it in quite the same way


----------

